# Super Cute Texel Buck - chubby, fluffy, curly cuteness!!



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

This is Captain Skippy Pants!










He's an agouti texel buck.

He loves to greet and play games through the bars, but doesn't love to be held or petted. I recently tried mealworms on him and this is the result...



















I think he likes them. What do you think?  LOL.


----------



## summnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh my, the shots of his belly & him holding the bars like that for the mealworm look like all my sugar glider pics at mealworm time..too cute!


----------

